# Pflege der Verbindungen bei Steckrute



## olaft64 (3. September 2012)

Hallo,

bekomme meine erste Steckrute (aktuell nur Teleskop) und wollte wissen, wie Ihr die Steckverbindungen pflegt, dass sie immer wieder zu trennen ist (3 Teile gesamt 3,60m sind sonst schwer im Auto unterzubringen...). 

Kein Sand dran und ggf. sofort abwischen ist klar, aber sonst: Öl, Silikonspray oder anderes Schmiermittel? 

Danke für Info
Olaf


----------



## Barbenspezi (3. September 2012)

*AW: Pflege der Verbindungen bei Steckrute*

Sauber, trocken und fettfrei halten. That it´s.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2012)

*AW: Pflege der Verbindungen bei Steckrute*

Man steckt die Teile zwar fest zusammen aber nicht so mit Gewalt, dass sie sich nicht mehr trennen lassen.|rolleyes

Sollte es doch mal vorkommen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2477571&postcount=8

Man kann dem, bei dafür anfälligen Ruten, vorbeugen indem man die Steckverbindung einfach mit einem Kerzenstummel ein wenig einwachst.

#h


----------



## GeorgeB (3. September 2012)

*AW: Pflege der Verbindungen bei Steckrute*

"Du siehst dabei aus wie ein kackender Storch ..." |supergri


----------



## olaft64 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Pflege der Verbindungen bei Steckrute*

Alles klar, dann werde ich aus meinem Renault Clio im Erlebensfall dann doch kein überlanges Fahrzeug machen müssen...

Danke Olaf


----------



## vermesser (3. September 2012)

*AW: Pflege der Verbindungen bei Steckrute*

Bei Ikea reichlich Bleistifte mitnehmen...die sind schön weich. Das Graphit schmiert Zapfenverbindungen und alle unlackierten Steckverbindungen perfekt  ! Einfach großzügig damit "anmalen". Da sitzt nie wieder was fest. 
Funktioniert bei lackierten Steckverbindungen schlecht, da hilft dann Autowachs.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. September 2012)

*AW: Pflege der Verbindungen bei Steckrute*



vermesser schrieb:


> Bei Ikea reichlich Bleistifte mitnehmen...die sind schön weich.* Das Graphit schmiert Zapfenverbindungen *und alle unlackierten Steckverbindungen perfekt  ! Einfach großzügig damit "anmalen". Da sitzt nie wieder was fest.
> Funktioniert bei lackierten Steckverbindungen schlecht, da hilft dann Autowachs.


 

Es gibt im Fachhandel auch Graphitwachs. Das benutze ich
schon ewig.:m


----------



## Andal (3. September 2012)

*AW: Pflege der Verbindungen bei Steckrute*

Ich benütze stinknormale Haushaltskerzen. Einfach damit gelegentlich dünn den Zapfen der Steckverbindung einreiben. That's it.

Das ganze Graphitzeug färbt ab und du hast die schwarze Sauerei am Ende überall.


----------



## olaft64 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Pflege der Verbindungen bei Steckrute*

Okay, ich probier es mal mit Wachs zur Sicherheit und ansonsten machen wir die bekannte Yoga-Figur "kackender Storch". 

Da wünscht man sich doch fast, mal einen Anglerkollegen mit klemmender Steckverbindung zu sehen...  Oder vielleicht lieber doch nicht?

Gruß Olaf


----------

